# Muddy Detail - 08 Ibiza FR (Candy white)



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

This is our new baby, well it's the missus if I must tell the truth.

We were due a new car as the 3 year point came up so wwe jumped at the opportunity to grab an FR. 
We opted for the candy white as it a) looked stunning in the brochure and b) is the colour of the moment.

So picked her up last Sunday (2nd March), didn't get an opportunity to give her a full detail until this weekend. 
This missus (as it's her car) has been driving it all week to work.

Some before pics --









































Rinsed her off first with a hose and then set about cleaning the wheels.
Used an Ez-detail brush to get to the inner rim and then a wheel brush to clean the front. Finished off cleaning using lambswool mitt. Rinsed with water.



















Applied foam via a foam lance and allowed to run off hopefully taking some of the grit with it.










Sprayed the inner arches with Megs Super Degreaser and cleaned by hand with a microfibre mitt.
Rinsed off foam and proceeded to clean the car with a lambswool mitt and the 2 bucket system.




























Rinsed off and then dried with a waffle weave towel and used a leaf blower to blow out the water from all the cracks and stuff.



















Now the car is fully dry, I assess the paint and find that there is a hell of a lot of tree sap spots and other bits on the paint. Out comes the sonus green clay and with plenty of lube (Don't want to mark the paint) remove the offending little spots. Dried off the lube with a plush microfibre.



















Once all done, proceeded to treat the paint with some Dodo juice Lime prime, the idea to clean up the paint after the claying and to prepair for some wax.










Once done, applied some Dodo Juice Diamond White, it's a hard wax for a bit more durability, but i intend in the next coming months to build the layers with a softer wax, hopefully giving the white some awesome glossyness.










Once done, this was buffed of with a pure terry towel.
Then onto the wheels, treated with some Dodo Juice lime prime and then some Autobahn wheel wax was applied on the fronts and on the inner rim.
Buffed off with a plush Microfibre.










Almost done - glass was cleaned with some autoglym fast glass and the plastics and rubbers treated with some poorboys trim restorer.
All done -- 
Finished pictures --

































































































































































I'm trying to find some carbon goodies for her like carbon wing mirror covers, a rear spolier and a front lip!
Also, we'll be changing the wheels soon too for some nice black jobbies,

Craig


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work, my missus has the ibiza FR, great car :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice car mate and nice colour. Black wheel would finish it off nicely. Whats the bhp on these?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice choice of colour 

1.8T or 1.9PD?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

looks like a PD to me

judging by brakes


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice  Love the colour


----------



## neal666 (Jan 9, 2008)

show us some pics of your scooby i can see in the reflection ;o)


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice, the finish looks great :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks stunning, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

that looks great in white:thumb: 

..ooh nice work by the way!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sweet mate great shine to the paint...


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

I'm not a fan of white, even if it is 'en vogue' at present, but I have to say, that looks very nice mate,well done ! :thumb:


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Nice car mate and nice colour. Black wheel would finish it off nicely. Whats the bhp on these?


Yeh can't wait to get some new wheels on it, although the standard alloys are fantastic!!!

I think black wheels will just give the car a more aggresive look.

BHP is 130, although SEAT have said that an ECU remap to 175 will be covered under warranty, so might try that out next year.


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

NickP said:


> Nice choice of colour
> 
> 1.8T or 1.9PD?


1.9 diesel PD130


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks great, nice finish.


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish we had SEAT in the US as VW's are quite expensive. They look great, and this is no exception. Wonderful job!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cracking job. Cracking car


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Mr Mudd, glad to see you using your new Dodo produce too
Amazed though someone in "our" line has bought a white car! Had a white STi 2 once but never again, but having said that when it was clean it was a wow like your new Seat. Shiny shiny


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice Muddy....

Like it in white too


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Very slik looking :argie: 

It already looks amazing, can't wait to see it topped up with a soft carnauba wax :thumb:


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Fantastic mate:thumb: 

Just shown the wife and she likes it big time! She's currently got an 07 Ibiza Sport (100ps) in Silver. Top car; I really like driving it, and SEAT's are really well priced and generously equipped:driver:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks lovely - as you say white is the en vogue colour right now, but I'm still not sure I could ever own a white car again  It does look stunning though


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

White is definately the new silver at the moment isn't it, very nice motor and nice work.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome!!

Almost had one as a company car, seeing the pic's makes me wish i did!! lol

Top work.


----------



## r8bwt (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks very nice in white! Very Modern. Didn't realise SEAT actually allow you to chip the engine and cover it under warranty!! Do you have to get the work done by them? Great news, 

i'll give you a few months, never mind a year before you've chipped it!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top Job on detailing there Gorgeous Ibiza:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Muddy said:


> Yeh can't wait to get some new wheels on it, although the standard alloys are fantastic!!!
> 
> I think black wheels will just give the car a more aggresive look.
> 
> BHP is 130, although SEAT have said that an ECU remap to 175 will be covered under warranty, so might try that out next year.


Get yourself to JBS in Chesterfield even if it's just for the servicing. Better and cheaper than a dealer and do remaps if that's your thing. Only deal with VAG cars so you can be sure of the quality of workmanship and the knowledge of the staff.


----------



## mitch 106 gti (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice shine!!! Do like white cars!


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice work craig - I was going to ask if you still had the red scooby but I see it in the reflection on the Seat!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent results for white!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for that, I've got a new Candy White Golf to work on - you've given me some good pointers.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Holy Thread Resurrection!!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup - been doing some searching. 

Classic :newbie: behaviour


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Yup - been doing some searching.
> 
> Classic :newbie: behaviour


Well worth commenting on it though.

Its a great finsih on a great looking car!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Exactly - my white beastie has a rather different sort of hard coating on it at present which I may or may not try to clear tomorrow.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking good. I had one and then transferred it to the Mrs (she now wishes she hadn't sold it). I think it looks better with the Ibiza badge removed.


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

I absolutely love white cars at the moment!! I'm a VW fan myself but i do like the look of the new ibiza and leons!!! Good work!!


----------

